
Leaving Apple and Google: My Eelo Odyssey. Bootstrap on Kickstarter - indidea
https://hackernoon.com/leaving-apple-and-google-my-eelo-odyssey-bootstrap-3ad0d763226f
======
virken
Dude - don't bother! And don't get me wrong, I would love to see you succeed
and prove me wrong - but the chances of success in this are like the
proverbial "ice cube's chances in hell" \- there's so many obstacles to
success - regroup and solve a solvable problem... 1) yes there are a few
privacy zealots, and they may care, but consumers do not - they will talk a
mean streak about the importance of privacy but give it up in a second for any
bit of freebie or customization (I know having worked on the PrivacyFix app -
look it up) 2) The ecosystems are against you. No developer wants to write to
and support their app on some obscure platform with a handful of users.
Hackers may target your users just as a lark and to make press for hacking
your unhardened app eco-system 3) Data storage is not free, and won't be.
Users will upload troves of garbage photos and data and expect you to maintain
it in perpetuity - that will not be free 4) Read up on asian hardware
relationships - even if you get a few million dollars and spend all of it on a
handset OEM - you'll need to be there on the ground every step of the
production run and you'll probably get nothing but the crap that no reputable
brand would take 5) and on security; why do you think that your team will be
able to build and maintain a secure device and infrastructure? HomeDepot,
Target, Experian, the NSA - have all had leaks and breaches - why would
someone trust three guys working remote to do better at this than a meg
corporation or the government? * that's just the tip of the iceberg; not
trying to be harsh - just don't want to see you waste a lot of time and crowd-
sourced money on something with so little prospects of success

